# how to get rid of the smell of dog urine in my back garden.?



## ANNABELLA (9 May 2008)

would anybody have any ideas how to get rid of the smell of dog urine in my back garden. i have no grass just patio. i have put down jeyes fluid but i can still get a strong smell of urine. Now that is it summer time i leave my back door open all day and am constantly get the smell coming in. pls help........


----------



## jackswift (9 May 2008)

*Re: dog urine*

Only other solution is to get rid of the dog.


----------



## so-crates (9 May 2008)

Have you tried asking about cleaning and cleaning products at your local vet or petshop?

Jeyes is unlikely to be particularly effective as it is basically just a bleach, you need something that will deal more effectively with the enzymes and salts in the urine.

Otherwise you could try googling it, I found several suggestions besides the commercial products available (mostly involving vinegar at some stage!) when I googled this

=


----------



## ajapale (9 May 2008)

Is the urine from your dog or some other dogs?


----------



## rsob (9 May 2008)

Nose peg?


----------



## Megan (10 May 2008)

I don't think you should use bleach as that only encourages the dog to go back to the same spot.


----------



## Megan (10 May 2008)

"Nose peg"

Where on the dog do you put the nose peg?


----------



## rsob (10 May 2008)

Megan said:


> "Nose peg"
> 
> Where on the dog do you put the nose peg?



 depends on its gender I guess.


----------



## kkman (18 May 2008)

*Re: dog urine*



jackswift said:


> Only other solution is to get rid of the dog.


useful input there......  thats the kind of attitude that is the cause of so many dogs being put down each year


----------



## eileen alana (18 May 2008)

There are some tips on the following link that may be of help to you. 

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/741219/how_to_get_rid_of_the_smell_of_dog.html


----------



## ClubMan (19 May 2008)

*Re: dog urine*



kkman said:


> useful input there......  thats the kind of attitude that is the cause of so many dogs being put down each year


Getting rid of the dog doesn't necessarily mean putting it down...


----------



## TabithaRose (19 May 2008)

petshops stock products that should help


----------



## sparkeee (20 May 2008)

un neutered dogs tend to spray a lot of scented urine around to mark their territory,the snip calms em down and they don't spray so much after.


----------



## steph1 (20 May 2008)

Jeyes fluid


----------



## superdrog (20 May 2008)

Get a couple of empty 2litre clear lemonade bottles , fill them with water and place them in your back garden.
Dogs will see a greatly magnified image of themselves in the bottles and leg it pretty fast. Simple but effective.


----------

